# Western Digital AV WD2500AVJB 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive



## bigpapasmurf (Nov 27, 2007)

complete newb here, as i just discovered this was possible today. I was debating doing the upgrade myelf after getting a new or used unit, however i stumbled across someone selling theirs which already had an upgrade. The price could be right, but the person claims to have used the following drive:

Western Digital AV WD2500AVJB 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive

Does anyone know if this a good drive to have used or if I should just avoid buying the tivo series 2 unit from this person? They boast of 307 hours of recording time. Any help would be good as I might have to pull the trigger soon. thanks you guys.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There really isn't a bad HDD to use. There's no reason to avoid this TiVo based on the HDD used. However, I might avoid it based on the Tivo model & the asking price. People tend to think their used Tivos are worth significantly more than they really are.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

bigpapasmurf said:


> complete newb here, as i just discovered this was possible today. I was debating doing the upgrade myelf after getting a new or used unit, however i stumbled across someone selling theirs which already had an upgrade. The price could be right, but the person claims to have used the following drive:
> 
> Western Digital AV WD2500AVJB 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive
> 
> Does anyone know if this a good drive to have used or if I should just avoid buying the tivo series 2 unit from this person? They boast of 307 hours of recording time. Any help would be good as I might have to pull the trigger soon. thanks you guys.


I think your talking about my unit on ebay,The units hard drive makes no audible sound.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, I was mistaken it was 302hours.


----------

